# Hymer 544 rooflight



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a 1991 544 with a clear plastic rooflight (with wind up handle) above the dinette. 

Is it possible to fit a blind and fly screen unit that would fit below the rooflight and retain access to to the winding handle?

If anyone has experience of this I would welcome some pointers.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

redjumpa said:


> I have a 1991 544 with a clear plastic rooflight (with wind up handle) above the dinette.
> 
> Is it possible to fit a blind and fly screen unit that would fit below the rooflight and retain access to to the winding handle?
> 
> If anyone has experience of this I would welcome some pointers.


Hi Red jumpa.
I am sorry I don't know for sure (but think it should be possible) a visit to an accessories dealer & a look through a suppliers catalogue should answer the question.
Or subscribing to the forum allows you to search all past threads that could answer your question & any future ones  
Regards C


----------



## 107382 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Blind for roof light*

Hi
I,ve just fitted a blind to the roof light on my 544. I got it from Motor homes r us. I had to make an extension to lower the handle. Although the extensions are available from Hymer they are too small.
Phil


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Contact Hymer in Germany, (www.hymer.de) give them your 'van serial number and they will send you the complete kit. It is easy to fit, the worst job being (maybe) to lower the handle by 1/4 inch. To do this, knock out the pin holding the gear wheel onto it, drop it out, drill a new hole 1/4" along and refit. It will be obvious when you go on the roof and look at it! Took me about 45 mins in total to mod the handle and fit the blind. Offer the blind up first though as you may not have to mod the handle.


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

On purchase of my 534[1987],there was a fitted blind which looked factory fitted and was attached by clips,I had it removed by dealer and being igorant at the time  thought interior was too dark.Some of the clips were lost :roll: Then discovered I cannot sleep due to sun shinning strongly in the rooflight at dawn.Now had a spare silver screen for a hymer side window and have adapted same and it has the sucker type thingys so it can be removed easily.as regards the fly screen mine has a window netting adapted to fit by having the stretch wire sewn into net to the size of the interior bit on rooflight....can be simple to remove for washing,let me know how yu get on,please.


----------

